# ubuntu sur powermac G5



## ollivier (22 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous,
je viens d'installer Ubuntu Dapper sur mon powermac G5, et quelques secondes apr&#232;s le d&#233;marrage les ventilateus s'emballent et restent &#224; fond. Existe-t-il une solution pour r&#233;gler ce probl&#232;me plut&#244;t &#233;nervant ?
Merci


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Juillet 2006)

Jai trouvé ça si cela peut aider.


----------



## ollivier (22 Juillet 2006)

Merci pour le lien, je vais tester les solutions indiqu&#233;es.
Les logiciels propos&#233;s doivent exister que pour la version pc. Je ne les trouve pas &#224; t&#233;l&#233;charger pour la version ppc.


----------

